# Oxalic acid on spokes and nipples?



## Boris (Jan 29, 2014)

Will I be hurting the finish on my cadmium plated spokes and brass plated nipples if I soak them in oxalic acid? If this is safe to do, what is the best way to get the residue off, especially inside on the threads inside the nipples?


----------



## bike (Jan 29, 2014)

*Solution of baking soda*

neutralizes acid.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 29, 2014)

Oxalic acid will generally pull cad plating off.


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2014)

Glad I asked. THANKS!!!


----------



## menzorro (Jan 29, 2014)

It's rough on brass. Great for rusted steel and doesn't seem to damage paint.


----------



## rlhender (Jan 29, 2014)

Heres what it will do for paint after one day of soaking


----------



## CAT341 (Jan 29, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> Oxalic acid will generally pull cad plating off.




I'd have to second this.........it does work really well on removing rust from chrome and stainless steel.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 29, 2014)

*Vaseline...*

Put Vaseline on the nipples?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2014)

OA works great on chromed steel. Not so nice to galvanize parts or alloys. Spokes are not cad plated, they're galvanized with zinc.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 29, 2014)

I have soaked spokes and nipples in O.A.  It seems to darken whatever plating is still left on the spokes.  And it will remove whatever silver plating is left on the nipples.


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> OA works great on chromed steel. Not so nice to galvanize parts or alloys. Spokes are not cad plated, they're galvanized with zinc.




Thanks, good to know.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2014)

All this talk about nipples on Dave's thread and no Vince?  Must be slippin'.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 9, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Put Vaseline on the nipples?




Giggling.....


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 11, 2014)

If it works, right?


----------



## spoker (Aug 21, 2014)

here i go again,use evaporust on all the things you mentioned,it does a supperiour job and it so friendly you can reuse it and when its done pour it down the sink,NO more hazardus acid for me hanks and it does not harm anything except rust,keep using the acid cleaners and then stock up on you albutual inhalers and your supplimental oxygen


----------

